# Motorhead on Windows XP..



## englewood98

I have a rather rare game, probably hard to get in the U.S, called Motorhead. It is a classic game that I used to play back in '98. Anyways, I tried to install it but it said "Motorhead is designed for Windows 95/98 and cannot be run on Windows NT" blah, blah, blah. I read that you can force compatibility but I don't know how to do it, any suggestions? And yes, I have XP.


----------



## AdmnPower

actually believe it or not, i have that game. it was pretty good. i've never been able to get it to work on anything but a win 98 system. i think it actually required a diamond viper video card, at least mine did. geat game tho, good times, good times. it has awesome techno music too.


----------



## 9types

Right-click on motor.exe in the game's folder (or whatever is the name of the game's executive is for you) ->> motor Properties >> Compatability tab >> check "Run this program in compatability mode for:" >> Windows 95. 

Works fine for me on XP.

Beautiful game, with an outstanding sense of style.


----------



## AdmnPower

i have never in all my years of using xp had that function actually make a non working program work. but hey, there is a first time for everything, give it a try. you might get luckey.


----------



## EGS

9types said:


> Right-click on motor.exe in the game's folder (or whatever is the name of the game's executive is for you) ->> motor Properties >> Compatability tab >> check "Run this program in compatability mode for:" >> Windows 95.
> 
> Works fine for me on XP.
> 
> Beautiful game, with an outstanding sense of style.


What!? You can do this!?

I've always wanted to play C&C: Red Alert but never could because is Windows 95 only. Haven't played it for years!

w00t!!!


----------



## MixedLogik

Samething happened with a game called Gizmos and Gadgets, same message.
Not compatible with XP. I didn't even bother tryin to work around it.


----------



## AdmnPower

dude gizmos and gadgets is awesome, have you ever beat it before? i'm in highschool and i actually thought the puzzles start getting kind of hard at the end.


----------



## chrisl121212

I got it running in XP. First, put the CD in your drive and exit the Autorun. Then, "explore" the CD and right click "setup.exe" and select "properties". Then set compatibility to "Windows 95". Run the setup and you should be fine. When running the game, do the same thing with the shortcuts. Set them all in compatibility mode for "Windows 95". When you get in the game. Go to options and then "Video Options"(or Graphics options. I forget because I only installed the game and played it for a day then left it on my PC unnoticed) and change it from "Primary Display Driver" to "Dl's Software". Have fun running Motorhead in XP!


----------



## Hybrid

same happened to me trying to play the original Mist on my desktop which has XP...


----------

